# Why is a dog eating a rabbit such a controversial thing



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

But it is perfectly okay for a cat to eat a rabbit??

Loki eats rabbit : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK0tibFLvMc&feature=youtu.be

pictures


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

Is it controversial? Argos is a harehound meaning he was bred to run rabbits but not to eat them, so if he were hunting he would get in big trouble if he ate one! Did Loki kill the rabbit himself?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I didn't think it was controversial either!
Well, unless you ask the extreme bunny hugger crowd, then even wildlife that prey on rabbits are evil.
Do butchers not sell rabbits over there for human consumption? I buy them to feed my dogs.
I've been tempted to go lamping with my lurcher, but would prefer to have someone along that knows what they are doing lol.

Loki looks fab


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Some people seem to be in denial of dogs as predators while cats are not. Dog prey drive=viciousness,while cat prey drive=natural and to be expected.
This can also relate to anything prey drive related that goes beyond a simple chase or stalk,like eating carcasses.

While I feel people that are actually educated in dog nature and realize the harm feral cats do to wild animal populations can be sort of the opposite.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Is it really controversial, or do people just not want to see pictures of it wherever you're getting flak?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

sassafras said:


> Is it really controversial, or do people just not want to see pictures of it wherever you're getting flak?


Um yeah. While I fully understand the carnivorous nature of dogs, I have a pet rabbit too, and seeing a dismembered domestic rabbit is not really what I wanted to do first thing this morning :/. Might wanna put a warning or something. 

If there really are people who are fine with cats eating rabbits but not dogs eating rabbits (really?), I'd guess that maybe it's because cats usually eat wild rabbits while, in this case, the dog is eating a domestic rabbit. Which brings up more questions---how was the rabbit raised/killed? Was it someone's pet that got stolen? Domestic rabbit = pet in most people's minds so it's kind of like posting a picture of your dog eating a cat for a lot of people.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Um yeah. While I fully understand the carnivorous nature of dogs, I have a pet rabbit too, and seeing a dismembered domestic rabbit is not really what I wanted to do first thing this morning :/. Might wanna put a warning or something.
> 
> Domestic rabbit = pet in most people's minds so it's kind of like posting a picture of your dog eating a cat for a lot of people.


Agree here. I have a darling white bunny as a pet (well my DDs pet but I like her too!) and bunny is not something I would consider eating. I will feed a commercial food like "rabbit and potato" if it comes down to a food allergy or intolerance, but it's not a choice I'd make as a regular meal, or whole/raw the way you're feeding it. 

Personal preference. 

I had pet chickens also but it didn't stop me from feeding chicken based foods. Food chain and all. And i won't call you a vicious bunny killer or anything


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Is it really controversial, or do people just not want to see pictures of it wherever you're getting flak?


THIS. I have snakes. I do not post feeding pictures of them without warning because it upsets people. People have those animals as pets and seeing them eaten while they still have their little faces is upsetting. It doesn't bother me, but I'm not going to judge people who don't want to see that. 

And rats are more common feeders than rabbits, and snakes don't tear into their prey.

There's nothing wrong with feeding whole prey to dogs but some warnings on the shots and not having them immediately visible to people who want to see them or not is a good thing to do.

That said, youtube commenters are notoriously inflammatory jerks, so.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly, while I don't think it's controversial, I also don't see the appeal of filming or posting it either. I don't like to watch videos of people eating, either.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yea. I mean, I've watched lots of documentaries and such where wild animals were catching and eating prey, but that doesn't mean I'd be comfortable coming home to see a deer carcass strung up in my garage.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

CptJack said:


> THIS. I have snakes. I do not post feeding pictures of them without warning because it upsets people. People have those animals as pets and seeing them eaten while they still have their little faces is upsetting. It doesn't bother me, but I'm not going to judge people who don't want to see that.
> 
> And rats are more common feeders than rabbits, and snakes don't tear into their prey.
> 
> ...


Agreed. OP, I've removed the pictures from your first post, please post a link to the pictures, as you did with the video, so that those that actually want to see the pictures can still see them, but those who would rather not see them without warning are not forced to.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

In terms of dogs vs cats... I don't really understand it, but I guess cats are more commonly seen as predators where dogs aren't as much? Obviously that's not true, but public perception.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Foresthund said:


> Some people seem to be in denial of dogs as predators while cats are not. Dog prey drive=viciousness,while cat prey drive=natural and to be expected.
> This can also relate to anything prey drive related that goes beyond a simple chase or stalk,like eating carcasses.
> 
> While I feel people that are actually educated in dog nature and realize the harm feral cats do to wild animal populations can be sort of the opposite.


Yup. My mother-in-law told me she was no longer allowing her granddaughter's dog in the house because that dog killed and ate some chickens and therefore was dangerous. I asked her what she thought of Kabota killing mice, birds, a rabbit and a squirrel, and she said, "He doesn't eat them!" Yes, he's a lovely long-coated beagle dog, but what the heck is the difference?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Figured the title was a warning considering the topic was a rabbit being eaten by a dog.But i won't post the pics at all... I posted them on this on my PERSONAL page.. i have a pet rabbit as well , i posted vids and pics of Loki eating a rat and NO ONE cared(even posted them here, not one person said a thing) , I post pics of him eating chickens, cows, and pigs, and still no one cares, is it cause the rabbit is more cute than the rat, pig, or cow?? Is it because more people view the rabbit as a pet, even though pigs are pets and are actually more intelligent than rabbits?The comments weren't "why would you post that" but rather "why would you feed it to your dog? you are going to make your dog mean, it is cruel to feed that to your dog, ect" It was Controversial, it wasn't just people not wanting to see it.. Though i personally believe people should have to see where their meat comes from.. No one would complain if i skinned the rabbit and chopped it up

I think it is hypocritical to be upset by seeing a dog eat whole prey and than turn around and stuff a hot dog in your face.. just cause it doesn't LOOK like a dead animal anymore, it is still a dead animal. At least i know where my rabbit came from and how it was treated and killed.. How many people know where their hot dog comes from ?


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Willowy said:


> If there really are people who are fine with cats eating rabbits but not dogs eating rabbits (really?), I'd guess that maybe it's because cats usually eat wild rabbits while, in this case, the dog is eating a domestic rabbit. Which brings up more questions---how was the rabbit raised/killed? Was it someone's pet that got stolen? Domestic rabbit = pet in most people's minds so it's kind of like posting a picture of your dog eating a cat for a lot of people.


Well the rabbit was BRED for meat, and i saw their living conditions  AND YES, someone whose cats go outside and kill wild animals including ENDANGERED FLYING SQUIRRELS cannot look at my dog "the same way" because he ate one... I think a cat going outside and killing WILD animals is a lot worse than a dog eating an animal that was BRED for meat. I doubt many pet rabbits are being stolen for meat.... When i see a pig i think of a nice intelligent animal who i would like to spend time with, i do not see food, but i do not whine anytime someone posts their pig meat dinner...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Look, bottom line: 

You're not wrong in feeding your dog a dead rabbit. No one here said you were. But you really, really don't get a free pass from doing something other people consider upsetting without posting a wanring because you don't find there to be a logical reason for them to be upset.

I feed my animals who prey. Doesn't phase me. Doesn't mean I can't understand why someone would find pictures of something they keep as a pet being torn a part upsetting or even just plain gross. You don't. That's great. A little respect for other people's sensibilities, however, will go a really long way from keeping this kind of reaction from happening. Meaning, you know, a warning tag.

Which is not the title of this thread. This entire thread could have happened without a single image and would have, frankly, been just as if not more valid and interesting as a discussion. Had you posted it to the pictures forum, yeah, maybe reasonable to expect photos. Not here. Most photos over here don't involve pictures, much less of whole animals. 

Youtube commenters are still mostly idiots, but you refusing to understand why this might upset some people because you don't think it's logical (and feelings *aren't*) doesn't make a difference. I eat steak quite a bit. I know it comes from a cow. I don't want to watcha video of a cow being butchered and killed. I hunt, I kill things, I gut and skin them. I feed whole prey, like I said, to both the snakes and sometimes dogs. I will probably breed my own snake food in the near future. I even photograph it once in a while because I think snake's eating is cool.

I STILL don't want to click into a thread about dog food and see a fluffy bunny being torn apart by a dog. I find it gross as heck. And... I find it gross as heck when my dog strings intestines around or when I overheat a rat and the snake pops it in the process. That's me. And I don't even keep rabbits as pets and can't have any kind of emotional response to imagining my white pet being the white bunny you're feeding. 

I mean yeah, dogs eat meat, feed your dog whatever you want from whatever legitimate source, but honestly the thread title was not a warning and those images are frankly a lot grosser than anything I see in real life and frankly kind of squick me. Because those images are still. The dog finishes eating, the snake finishes swallowing and it's done. Not... hanging out there in motionless, frozen, glory.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

OK, for me, the kicker was the guts and the head dangling off with a mangled face. I can look at the pictures of the snakes eating because, no guts. If I gave my dog a whole rabbit to eat or he caught and ate a wild rabbit, I wouldn't be able to watch and I don't want to see pictures of it either. I'm thinking the pictures you posted of your dog eating rats, chickens, etc. probably didn't include guts and gore?

I wasn't saying that the rabbit was a stolen pet, but if you hang around snake forums and raw feeder forums enough, you can see that some people absolutely DO lie to craigslist sellers about what a good home they'll give Fluffy Bunny. Not quite stealing but still pretty unethical. So it goes through people's heads. 

Personally I feel that an animal hunting is more sporting---should have run faster, bunny. Survival of the fittest, etc. A domestic animal bred and raised for meat doesn't have a chance to get away. My dogs have killed wild rabbits. I mean, even my mom's fat little housedog has caught and eaten at least 3 rabbits right there in their fenced yard. But I wouldn't be really comfortable raising and killing animals for my dogs' meat, even though that's silly and hypocritical since I buy meat for them. Just a weird hangup of mine. But if someone "can't look at a dog the same way" because he ate meat. . .LOL. I bet they eat meat too.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The rat was a whole rat it did include guts and he bit the rats head right off  It wasn't youtube comments it was people on my personal facebook page.. I am not complaining that my pics were removed.. I just *wrongly* assumed the title was enough. I know now that i will not be posting pics of my dog eating anything on this forum unless it is chopped up and skinned because for some reason (which i cannot understand) that is magically better, even though either way it is still a dead rabbit....

I am sorry you think it is gross, but what is gross is all a matter of opinion.. I do not find nature gross...But like i said it was on my PERSONAL facebook page, i should be able to post whatever i want with no warning on my page  Especially if you eat meat....

And i am a vegetarian, i try and get the meat for my pets from the best sources i can, i could NEVER hunt an animal, but i still do not find an issue with my video, and i do not freak out if i see hunting pics or videos.. i guess i am just weird.. I imagine hunting pics need warnings as well?

People keep mentioning that rabbits are pets, PEOPLE eat rabbits too..People also keep pigs and cows and chickens as pets  they can be just as cute and loving as any rabbit...

I HAVE a pet rabbit who i love very very much  same with rats.. doesn't mean they cannot be food


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Willowy said:


> OK, for me, the kicker was the guts and the head dangling off with a mangled face. I can look at the pictures of the snakes eating because, no guts. If I gave my dog a whole rabbit to eat or he caught and ate a wild rabbit, I wouldn't be able to watch and I don't want to see pictures of it either. I'm thinking the pictures you posted of your dog eating rats, chickens, etc. probably didn't include guts and gore?
> 
> I wasn't saying that the rabbit was a stolen pet, but if you hang around snake forums and raw feeder forums enough, you can see that some people absolutely DO lie to craigslist sellers about what a good home they'll give Fluffy Bunny. Not quite stealing but still pretty unethical. So it goes through people's heads.
> 
> Personally I feel that an animal hunting is more sporting---should have run faster, bunny. Survival of the fittest, etc. A domestic animal bred and raised for meat doesn't have a chance to get away. My dogs have killed wild rabbits. I mean, even my mom's fat little housedog has caught and eaten at least 3 rabbits right there in their fenced yard. But I wouldn't be really comfortable raising and killing animals for my dogs' meat, even though that's silly and hypocritical since I buy meat for them. Just a weird hangup of mine. But if someone "can't look at a dog the same way" because he ate meat. . .LOL. I bet they eat meat too.


Yea it's not logical but I have similar hangups as well. A moth finds its way into my house and one of the cats kills and eats it? Fine whatever, moth shouldn't have come inside. BF wants to catch a moth and bring it inside for the cats to hunt/eat? No, not okay with me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't get "upset" by a dog eating a rabbit, but I have no desire to see it, either and I honestly don't understand the appeal whatsoever of taking or watching pictures or video. I wouldn't want to watch a video of (or get up in the face of) a person tucking into a big meal, either. Is it hypocritical of me to then eat a meal? 

Yes, "gross" is subjective but honestly I think it's a little disingenuous to be surprised that people don't want to see a rabbit getting ripped apart by a dog. I think it would be pretty reasonable to assume that most people would find that gross at best and disturbing at worst. I guess if you want to be righteous and teach the world a lesson about meat, go nuts with your bad self though.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I actually was EXTREMELY surprised considering the fact that the other videos of my dog eating meat did not get this reaction .Not a SINGLE person complained on my personal facebook when my dog ate a whole rat, no one complained on this forum either... So i was genuinely SURPRISED by the reaction because no one has reacted like that to my posts before


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay? I mean, people aren't always 100% consistent in their reactions to stuff, is this news? As Walt Whitman wrote, "Do I contradict myself? Very well, then I contradict myself, I am large, I contain multitudes." It's just part of the human condition.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, if you only posted a video link here, that would be why. No one here is complaining that you fed a rabbit to your dog, they are upset that you posted PHOTOS of it without any warning before hand.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Well, if you only posted a video link here, that would be why. No one here is complaining that you fed a rabbit to your dog, they are upset that you posted PHOTOS of it without any warning before hand.


Like i said i understand and i will not be posting them, or similar pics again 



sassafras said:


> Okay? I mean, people aren't always 100% consistent in their reactions to stuff, is this news? As Walt Whitman wrote, "Do I contradict myself? Very well, then I contradict myself, I am large, I contain multitudes." It's just part of the human condition.


I am just explaining myself? you made it seem like i should have assumed people would freak out, i am explaining why i had no idea this would cause so much drama


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Like i said i understand and i will not be posting them, or similar pics again
> 
> 
> 
> I am just explaining myself? you made it seem like i should have assumed people would freak out, i am explaining why i had no idea this would cause so much drama


No one said you couldn't post pictures, just don't post them without a warning first. And, yeah, it's pretty much common sense that graphic pictures of an animal being ripped apart is going to upset some people, particularly when they're not expecting to see it.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> No one said you couldn't post pictures, just don't post them without a warning first. And, yeah, it's pretty much common sense that graphic pictures of an animal being ripped apart is going to upset some people, particularly when they're not expecting to see it.


Well i must lack common sense cause like i said no one reacted to my other vids of whole animals being eaten like this so i didn't expect it. Stupid me. I have seen lots of people post similar pics even of DOGS EATING RABBITS on dog forums and on facebook groups and never saw so much hate on their pics or vids either.. Guess i just do not surround myself with the right people


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Adjecyca1 said:


> Well i must lack common sense cause like i said no one reacted to my other vids of whole animals being eaten like this so i didn't expect it. Stupid me. I have seen lots of people post similar pics even of DOGS EATING RABBITS on dog forums and on facebook groups and never saw so much hate on their pics or vids either.. Guess i just do not surround myself with the right people


SIGH, and like I said, there is a BIG difference between posting a link to a video that people can choose to view or not view, and posting PHOTOS without warning. Big. Difference. If you can't understand that, than I really don't know what else to tell you. It's a really big obvious difference.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

"The right people" lol.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> SIGH, and like I said, there is a BIG difference between posting a link to a video that people can choose to view or not view, and posting PHOTOS without warning. Big. Difference. If you can't understand that, than I really don't know what else to tell you. It's a really big obvious difference.


I already said i understood?? i am just trying to explain WHY i didn't expect the reaction.. cause you guys keep saying i should have assumed people would freak out, i am telling you why i didn't assume that.. I am not arguing about the photos i posted on this site needing a warning, i already said i understand that.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

sassafras said:


> "The right people" lol.


As far as my facebook goes, yes i do need to delete some people and they are not the 'right' kind of people i want to be around who think my dog is going to become blood thirsty ESPECIALLY because he is a "pit bull" according to them...


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

I've dissected bodies, but that doesn't mean I want to see a corpse pop up on my computer screen when I'm having breakfast. 

It's common for people for people to feel visceral revulsion to dead and ill bodies even if they have no intellectual problem with whatever it is. Our physical and cultural evolution has developed myriad ways to make us more careful around dead things, particularly guts and the like, for good reasons. The next time you're tempted to be all "silly humans, I don't understand your inconsistent and illogical ways" about the topic, I suggest you consider that you are here because your ancestors did not die of food-borne illness or corpse-carried disease (at least long enough to reproduce and make the chain of people that led to you) and cut folks a little slack.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I post snake feeding photos all. the. time. There's never an issue because my title is: "SNAKE FEEDING PICTURES - WARNING!" so the right people (the ones who want to see that) can click in, and it's not someone clicking into a thread titled "Snake feeding" with no idea if I'm posting pictures, or asking about specifics of getting a snake to eat or what to feed them or otherwise a topic related to feeding snakes.

I... really can't imagine that you are incapable of recognizing the difference.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I said multiple times that i understand about the warning and the photos on this thread?and that it wont happen in the future..I got the answer to my question though it is because it is gross.. and people would rather not see what the animal looks like.. it is easier for people to see it chopped up...

As far as my ancestors go they also hunted, and butchered their meat for far longer than we have bought it in grocery stores, so seeing whole dead animals was a much more regular thing


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I know I'm coming into this late and that the basic point has been received... but I was also thinking - When you posted the video of Loki eating the rat, you did warn us that he would be eating a rat. I don't remember seeing chickens or cows being eaten, but with videos sometimes people will click and then click away when it's "too much" but they did it to themselves so it's not biggy. Facebook has this auto-play though, so when you post stuff on there, you've got to be more careful... generalized you... because people don't have much choice but to see it then.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

CptJack said:


> THIS. I have snakes. I do not post feeding pictures of them without warning because it upsets people. People have those animals as pets and seeing them eaten while they still have their little faces is upsetting. It doesn't bother me, but I'm not going to judge people who don't want to see that.
> 
> And rats are more common feeders than rabbits, and snakes don't tear into their prey.
> 
> ...


Once on a raw feeding forum i was scrolling through a picture thread and suddenly there were tons of pics of a boston terrier tearing a domestic rat to shreds. It was very upsetting.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I said multiple times that i understand about the warning and the photos on this thread?and that it wont happen in the future..I got the answer to my question though it is because it is gross.. and people would rather not see what the animal looks like..* it is easier for people to see it chopped up...*
> 
> As far as my ancestors go they also hunted, and butchered their meat for far longer than we have bought it in grocery stores, so seeing whole dead animals was a much more regular thing


Yes, of course? For MOST people, it's disturbing to see a whole animal - face, fur, blood, guts, and all - being eaten. Certainly, that's harder to view than the consumption of unrecognizable chunks of meat! It's also tough to see an species that you view as a pet being dismembered. There's that emotional connection and all. I would guess more people view rabbits as companion animals compared with rats?

I don't know what's surprising about the responses. Seems pretty normal to me.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

When I posted a photo on a raw feeding group on FB of the rabbits I got for my dogs people flipped their shiz. I was accused of suffocating rabbits in plastic bags.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....5_10101924926783283_3297343094433909360_o.jpg


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sibe said:


> When I posted a photo on a raw feeding group on FB of the rabbits I got for my dogs people flipped their shiz. I was accused of suffocating rabbits in plastic bags.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....5_10101924926783283_3297343094433909360_o.jpg


 Heh, like you could keep a live rabbit in a bag for long enough to suffocate . I mean, I do think it's sad that rabbit breeders kill rabbits for not being pretty enough or otherwise not show quality---we'd never tolerate that from cat or dog breeders---but they are also meat animals which complicates things a little :/. But I remember you saying that those were culls from a show breeder.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I actually posted pics of wolves eating whole domestic rabbits on here once a few years ago. Never got a response other than 'cool!' and people being glad the facility was feeding partial raw. Maybe it's more acceptable with wolves? I have no idea but no one asked for them to be taken down. I can't get the search pulled up but I don't remember if I posted a warning or not.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Heh, like you could keep a live rabbit in a bag for long enough to suffocate . I mean, I do think it's sad that rabbit breeders kill rabbits for not being pretty enough or otherwise not show quality---we'd never tolerate that from cat or dog breeders---but they are also meat animals which complicates things a little :/. But I remember you saying that those were culls from a show breeder.


 Right?! And yeah I agree, these were all ones that weren't "show quality" or were ones past their prime. At least they could go to good use...


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

My short answer, dont really know, but am a bit annoyed that the dog (adolescent pup) we are dog sitting ate a litter of dwarf babies....


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My dogs have caught the wild ones that have come onto the property.. The most disturbing thing is the scream that rabbits make. It goes right to my bones. I hate it. I was well over 1000 feet so the dogs were not listening and were on prey mode when this happened. I did hear the scream and continued to hear it the rest of the night and even typing this i am reminded of the horrible scream. By the time I got down there the dogs had eaten most of it. Then the tape worms that the dogs got afterwards had to be treated. No, I just am not one that would let my dogs do this on purpose. The amount of fleas a wild rabbit has on it makes my skin crawl also. The rest of the night, I have imaginary fleas on me. Nope, dry kibble for my dogs.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Sibe said:


> When I posted a photo on a raw feeding group on FB of the rabbits I got for my dogs people flipped their shiz. I was accused of suffocating rabbits in plastic bags.
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd....5_10101924926783283_3297343094433909360_o.jpg


I bet you there wouldn't have been as many upset people if the rabbits had been agouti...guess they looked too much like Thumper.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Actually the title of the thread doesn't indicate that pictures were going to be posted. I actually thought it was a topic that was going to be discussed. I'm glad the pictures were removed before I saw them. I never understood the fascination people have with filming/photographing their pet or other animals eating other animals. Yes, it happens. Why do you want to immortalize it? Curious.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Honestly, while I don't think it's controversial, I also don't see the appeal of filming or posting it either. I don't like to watch videos of people eating, either.



I agree with this....why film your dog eating something and post it? I just don't get it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogsule said:


> I agree with this....why film your dog eating something and post it? I just don't get it.


Because they secretly think it's some kind of 'cool', edgy, or [email protected] 

There is literally no other reason. I take snake feeding pictures because I think it's cool. Not even going to deny it. This is probably similar. 

What I don't get is shock that people might not want to see it.

I suspect that shock is feigned as heck. "I'm so okay with this I can't even understand how all you soft/weak/thin-skinned people could be upset. NATURE". That's just... a superiority complex.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I took pics because i found it interesting, not edgy. Lol


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Because they secretly think it's some kind of 'cool', edgy, or [email protected]
> 
> There is literally no other reason. I take snake feeding pictures because I think it's cool. Not even going to deny it. This is probably similar.
> 
> ...


DING!! DING!! DING!! We have a winner! 

It's totally all about shock factor. I was one of the people who saw the video on FB with auto-play. Not exactly what I needed to see very first thing in the morning before my first cup of coffee. All I could think was "seriously? Who thinks anyone needs to see their dog shred a rabbit? Food or no food."


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Again I didn't want to shock people, I took pics because I found it interesting.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Is it really controversial, or do people just not want to see pictures of it wherever you're getting flak?


I dont understand why people freak out, if they dont want to see it (if its on FB ) there is always the "I dont want to see this" option, it makes irritates me when something offends someone and instead of doing something about it, they want the offending thing removed.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Yea it's not logical but I have similar hangups as well. A moth finds its way into my house and one of the cats kills and eats it? Fine whatever, moth shouldn't have come inside. BF wants to catch a moth and bring it inside for the cats to hunt/eat? No, not okay with me.


I guess I am the same way with horses, I know they are food sources in other parts of the world, and I dont like it, but I understand that other cultures have different beliefs than we do (I am sure india is horrified to know we eat cows) and there is a huge market for purchasing horses from for sale places like craigslist, so horse owners combat that by offering higher prices on their horses and doing homechecks and backround checks on potiental buyers.

As for us? We dont buy a horse unless we can keep it for the rest of its life, we have never resold a horse, for that very reason, buying up horses for slaughter is a big problem in my area :/


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

I like taking photos of dogs eating or chewing on stuff,anywhere from chew toys and the mundane to the more controversial. So although videos like this do not bother me in the least,I can understand it does with a lot of people. So at least mark it as mature and not advertise it,to avoid upset people. But your choice,I don't really care.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Again I didn't want to shock people, I took pics because I found it interesting.


Yeah, what if we could swallow our food like that! I also find it interesting as well!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

MrsBoats said:


> DING!! DING!! DING!! We have a winner!
> 
> It's totally all about shock factor. I was one of the people who saw the video on FB with auto-play. Not exactly what I needed to see very first thing in the morning before my first cup of coffee. All I could think was "seriously? Who thinks anyone needs to see their dog shred a rabbit? Food or no food."


No one NEEDS to see my dog do ANYTHING, no one needs to see pics or videos of him playing or doing tricks, but i LIKE to share videos of my dog  i thought him eating a rabbit was natural and interesting, and i found depending on where i posted, audience response varied a lot, there were plenty of people who LOVED the video and found it educational  At least now i know where i can post it now, where people will enjoy the video, and the places i will not post because people are sensitive


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> No one NEEDS to see my dog do ANYTHING, no one needs to see pics or videos of him playing or doing tricks, but i LIKE to share videos of my dog  i thought him eating a rabbit was natural and interesting, and i found depending on where i posted, audience response varied a lot, there were plenty of people who LOVED the video and found it educational  At least now i know where i can post it now, where people will enjoy the video, and the places i will not post because people are sensitive


In a weird way ... I kind of agree.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Movies are the same way. I do not like all the movies out there and I will choose what I want to see and don't see. 

I do not want to see a dog eating another creature but I will watch a snake eat a mouse. 

It is the same concept but yet different.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am not trying to spark a debate again, but some people seem to think i am a sick/gross person for video taping it in the first place and thinking it is cool to watch, sorry i am not a dreadful human and a lot of people really appreciated the video  This thread made me learn to be a little more sensitive to other peoples feelings, but there is nothing wrong with video taping a dog enjoying a yummy rabbit dinner


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Adjecyca1 said:


> I am not trying to spark a debate again, but some people seem to think i am a sick/gross person for video taping it in the first place and thinking it is cool to watch, sorry i am not a dreadful human and a lot of people really appreciated the video  This thread made me learn to be a little more sensitive to other peoples feelings, but there is nothing wrong with video taping a dog enjoying a yummy rabbit dinner


I don't think its sick and doesn't bug me anymore than a lion eating a zebra or snake eating a mouse,and it's not any sort of abuse. So go ahead and video tape,I like to see dogs show their natural instincts a little. But yeah it is one of those things your likely to get complainers on,pretty much anything where I show my dog pulling a cart gets them. People are pretty sensitive with animals,and especially with things that could be put as gore I think needs some sort of mature tag.


----------

